# What do you use for nonstick spray on your chute and auger?



## hootchiesmom

JUST JOINED TODAY AND TRYING TO FIND MY WAY AROUND...
PURCHASED MY FIRST SNOWBLOWER (ARIENS 24" 920027) SHOULD BE DELIVERED B4 THE SNOW's ARRIVAL!
HAVE ON OCCASION USED A PU AND PLOW IN THE PAST... HAVE NEVER BEEN AROUND A SNOWBLOWER... 

AM WONDERING WHAT EVERYONE HAS HAD THE BEST LUCK WITH 
WHAT NONSTICK SPRAY 
TO AVOID SNOW CLOGGING IN CHUTE AND BUILD UP ON THE AUGER?


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Never use any of that stuff. Anyhoo, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Cardo111

:welcome: aboard! It must be beautiful there, Bob Seger country. 

Congrats that is a nice new machine, you will be happy with it.
I have yet to use anything on my current machine, possibly because it has a painted steel chute that is still in good condition. Though I have had minor issues with late season heavy wet snow not flowing through as well which is to be expected. I seemed to have more of a need to do something on my mid '90's MTD polymer chute. I used to use silicone spray on that once a year and it worked very well. Fluid Film would be another option but a more costly one. I have heard that anti-stick cooking spray is a much more cost-effective remedy that is said to work very well.


----------



## drmerdp

No spray lubricant stays effective for long. Your best off using a spray like fluid film at the end of the season to prevent corrosion on non painted parts, and seal the painted stuff. 

Adds a nice shine too.


----------



## Paulie139

I waxed/buffed mine with car wax. It's my first year with a snowblower so I have no idea how many uses I'll get out of one coating until it wears off.


----------



## leonz

I use Fluid Film on everything that is in direct contact with snow-in a pinch I use WD-40 but it needs to be reapplied more often.

You can spray the fluid film in several coats to coat the interior of the snow blower being the cross augers, the cross auger housing and the impeller and impeller housing and the chute and spout.

Making several coats of fluid film will let you apply it and then let it dry completely and then apply the second coat and let it dry and then the third coating and then you can always spray the impeller, impeller housing, the snow blower chute and spout as you work as they will have the most friction.

You can always just spray the chute and spout as you work as you will know when the snow blower will have difficulty and begin to plug.



The big tall cans of no stick spray from wally mart and the others are goods too but you need to coat it as you work as it does not stay as well as Fluid Film. 

You would be well off getting a gallon of Fluid Film and a hand sprayer and you can dilute it in a fifty fifty mix and you will not have clogging problems.


Some of the folks use car wax on the chute and spout too so it depends on how much time you have I guess.


----------



## leonz

*snow blower help*



Paulie139 said:


> I waxed/buffed mine with car wax. It's my first year with a snowblower so I have no idea how many uses I'll get out of one coating until it wears off.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hello Paulie139,

Was your doggy possessive of the new snow blower and hold it for a ransom of milk bones before he let you wax it??:grin:


----------



## Jackmels

Never mind the spray, Install an Impeller Seal.


----------



## Paulie139

leonz said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Hello Paulie139,
> 
> Was your doggy possessive of the new snow blower and hold it for a ransom of milk bones before he let you wax it??:grin:



LMAO - milk bones? No. It took an old Pirelli 245/45Z-R20 to lure him away.


----------



## sscotsman

What do I use? Absolutely nothing..
I tried a few things the first winter I had my snowblower, 9 years ago, and quickly realized that for me it was pointless and unnecessary..snowblower works fine without it.

Scot


----------



## Paulie139

sscotsman said:


> What do I use? Absolutely nothing..
> I tried a few things the first winter I had my snowblower, 9 years ago, and quickly realized that for me it was pointless and unnecessary..snowblower works fine without it.



You mean to tell us, Scot, that you send your snowblower out there...naked and unprotected?


----------



## Hanky

I am a bad boy been dealing with snow blowers since 1981 and I have never used a spray of any kind, and can not see me changing. Using 2 blowers and no issues with the Husky or my Toro in the last 3 winters.


----------



## jburson250

Spray silicone for many years in three machines - but it seems to strip away quickly.

I'll try Fluid Film this year - super slippery + plus anti-corrosive properties.

The manufacturer says it never completely dries:

https://www.fluid-film.com/frequently-asked-questions/


----------



## tdipaul

I sprayed my entire mower with Fluid Film to see if it repels mice hoping they wont loiter on something that's wet and gooey. FF seems the perfect app for this. 

But how long can FF or any other spray-on product survive in the abrasive atmosphere of an impeller housing and chute when even the paint itself can't take the punishment?










Installing slippery Teflon or SS linings are the only true solution, IMO







.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF hootchiesmom

I guess it must depend on where you're at and the temps you encounter. I've never had a problem so I can't recommend anything because I've never seen the need to use anything. The impeller mod is nice for slush, that's one I do.

Please take the caps lock off. It's hard on the eyes :crying:


----------



## Prime

Ya anything you put only lasts minutes prob. No spray is needed in my opinion. Have tried it in the past but works just fine without it. Save your $$.


----------



## leonz

If I did not use fluid film on the JD junk I would want to get rid of it even more. My beautiful Toro snow pups would not work very well at all with the amount of salt the State of New York uses to make ice dams on my road. 

The unwritten rule for those people is bare wet roads at "speed" and all I have to say to that is you NYSDOT certainly have wasted many billions of tax dollars on rock salt when it was not needed, BAHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 10953

sscotsman said:


> What do I use? Absolutely nothing..
> I tried a few things the first winter I had my snowblower, 9 years ago, and quickly realized that for me it was pointless and unnecessary..snowblower works fine without it.
> 
> Scot


your correct scot i'ts simply unnecessary! 
30 years on 1 machine, 20 on another, never had to coat either with anything, and now with the newer ploy chutes like on my new toro 928ohxe i doubt there will any issue either. if it's wet slow down the ground speed let the machine clear it self

with wet snow that's mother nature! people need to learn to simply deal with her. NO ONE will ever win any fight against her forces, only thing we can do is deal with it.


----------



## 10953

leonz said:


> If I did not use fluid film on the JD junk I would want to get rid of it even more. My beautiful Toro snow pups would not work very well at all with the amount of salt the State of New York uses to make ice dams on my road.
> 
> The unwritten rule for those people is bare wet roads at "speed" and all I have to say to that is you NYSDOT certainly have wasted many billions of tax dollars on rock salt when it was not needed, BAHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


add the NJDOT to that list. and i know there is more,,


----------



## leonz

I just hope that I do not have to blow another $130.00 on one of their plastic chutes-If I do I will scrap the bloody thing and go back to using my toros all the time-TAKE THAT JOHN DEERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leonz

87 powershift said:


> Add the NJDOT to that list. And I know there is more,,


Pennsylvania, New Jersey, Vermont, New Hampshire, Maine, Texas, California, Oregon, Washington, Rhode Island, 
Maryland, Virginia, West Virginia, Michigan, Ohio-big story with that one, Illinois, Kentucky and many more to provide the wet clear roads scenario the USDOT DEMANDS for the motoring public, JUST more insanity and polluted fresh water ways that have more chlorides than sea water in winter contributing to oxygen loss in fresh water streams and lakes and contributes to annual fish kills.

It will be interesting to see if the 4 year old water leak in the mine roof of the Cargill Salt Mine at Cleveland, Ohio gets any worse and Lake Erie starts to drain into it.


----------



## Kielbasa

I will be curious on how you do because that is all I do to my machine every summer and before a bigger storm. If anything, just keep the exit hole area waxed and you will never have any blockage, especially with the wet heavy slushy snow.

Keep me up to date with how the wax does for you. 



Paulie139 said:


> I waxed/buffed mine with car wax. It's my first year with a snowblower so I have no idea how many uses I'll get out of one coating until it wears off.


----------



## RIT333

Kielbasa said:


> I will be curious on how you do because that is all I do to mine machine every summer and before a bigger storm. If anything, just keep the exit hole area waxed and you will never have any blockage, especially with the wet heavy slushy snow.
> 
> Keep me up to date with how the wax does for you.


I'll bet kielbasa grease would work fine, but you'd get hungry as it heats up and sends off the smell.

My grandparents used to make fresh kielbasa - yummers !


----------



## Paulie139

RIT333 said:


> I'll bet kielbasa grease would work fine, but you'd get hungry as it heats up and sends off the smell.
> 
> My grandparents used to make fresh kielbasa - yummers !



I will GUARANTEE you the dog would be chewing on it if I tried that....


----------



## stromr

I tried any number of things over the years and was just wasting my money. I don't use impellor kits either. Keep the belts tight and use a high enough gear to keep the bucket full and always run the engine wide open. My rusty old two stage Cub Cadet will throw slush just fine but my single stage Toro is a wet/slush eating machine I use on 8" or less of any type of snow.


----------



## hootchiesmom

Sorry for the caps... Trouble seeing lower case...

Cannot seem to comment reply to postings... 
Not sure what i am doing wrong at the postings...


----------



## 10953

leonz said:


> Pennsylvania, New Jersey, Vermont, New Hampshire, Maine, Texas, California, Oregon, Washington, Rhode Island,
> Maryland, Virginia, West Virginia, Michigan, Ohio-big story with that one, Illinois, Kentucky and many more to provide the wet clear roads scenario the USDOT DEMANDS for the motoring public, JUST more insanity and polluted fresh water ways that have more chlorides than sea water in winter contributing to oxygen loss in fresh water streams and lakes and contributes to annual fish kills.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if the 4 year old water leak in the mine roof of the Cargill Salt Mine at Cleveland, Ohio gets any worse and Lake Erie starts to drain into it.


what ever happened to simply plowing the roads and using sand and gravel or even coal coke like i remember when i started driving? 

all this salt and now brine sure add up to killing our machines and cars fast, talk about salt damage, i put a jeep on the lift yesterday for a LOF, had the rear end fall out from under it thanks a hole rotted right through the frame over the left rear axle. 

and we think we have to deal with bad


----------



## Paulie139

87 powershift said:


> what ever happened to simply plowing the roads and using sand and gravel or even coal coke like i remember when i started driving?



You hit it on the head, 87! That would require sensible and responsible driving and that went out the window years ago - long before my time, even. 


Our society is in SUCH a hurry, 24/7, that driving more than 5 mph under the speed limit is unacceptable to us. If the speed limit is 55 mph, we feel we MUST do 55-65 mph; if it's 35 mph, we MUST do 35-45 mph, no matter what the conditions are.


And I'll be the first to admit I've been as guilty of this as anyone - it's how we've been conditioned as a society.


Here's what I tell new officers - our laws can and will be broken. Mother Nature's laws - the laws of physics - CANNOT be broken, and they are very swiftly self-enforcing and done so with no mercy.


I'll step off my soap box now.


----------



## Kielbasa

:grin:



RIT333 said:


> I'll bet kielbasa grease would work fine, but you'd get hungry as it heats up and sends off the smell.
> 
> My grandparents used to make fresh kielbasa - yummers !


----------



## Kielbasa

Nice... puppy dog. 




Paulie139 said:


> I will GUARANTEE you the dog would be chewing on it if I tried that....


----------



## leonz

Pauly139, was the furry rugrat expecting a treat for allowing him to be photographed? 

for our other members that do not live in New York State we can no longer repair automotive frames and if the vehicle frame is bad the vehicle will fail its annual inspection and cannot be repaired and it must go to the happy hunting grounds.


----------



## Paulie139

leonz said:


> Pauly139, was the furry rugrat expecting a treat for allowing him to be photographed?


 
Close - he brings his tennis balls to me, tosses them into my lap & then waits for me to throw it again. If I don't do it in a "timely manner", I get the "paw".


----------



## Kielbasa

Just the thought of it is making me hungry, but I will be having some soon enough on Christmas Eve. In fact, I just got back from the post office because I mailed a Christmas box to my brother in Tucson with some kielbasa in it. I hope the security dogs don't eat it. :signlol: 



RIT333 said:


> I'll bet kielbasa grease would work fine, but you'd get hungry as it heats up and sends off the smell.
> 
> My grandparents used to make fresh kielbasa - yummers !


----------



## 1132le

i use spray pam cooking might not work
it might help
it doesnt hurt
EOM


----------



## Kielbasa

Yes... it helps the kielbasa from sticking. :grin: 



1132le said:


> i use spray pam cooking might not work
> it might help
> it doesnt hurt
> EOM


----------



## jburson250

Paulie139 said:


> I will GUARANTEE you the dog would be chewing on it if I tried that....


That's a fine lookin dog Paulie!


----------



## Boston_Rob

Add me to the never needed spray group. I found that properly 'run in' auger belt(s) that are (is) well adjusted are (is) all that is needed. Never a clog here after learning the importance of belt adjusting.

2001 Ariens 932101 - original belt was 15 years old when changed out last year.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

forget all this spray and wax stuff put at least 2 paddles on the impeller and forget it. Wont clog EVER and will increase throwing distance. Its the first thing i do to all my 2 stages that i am going to keep for a while.


----------



## KOBO

No spray but a DIY impeller mod made a world of difference; the wet slushy stuff would ooze out of my smaller blower like a belching snow cone machine and then plug up, I would have to continuously stop to clear it out. Now it throws the stuff across the street.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro

The last two Ariens I purchased don't clog under any snow conditions. From 50% slush to nice powdery snow. 

I found in the slush if you go a little faster with the ground speed it helps keeping the chute clean (if your having issues). 

I had other machines 10 years back(not Ariens ) that would clog in slush. It was irritating when I had to stop and dig out the plastic chute, to go another 40 feet to do it again.


----------



## knu2xs

I've been using Snow Jet for the last few years, thanks to finding it over half off and buying quite a few cans of it. 


I'll continue using it since I noticed something that I hadn't thought of when I first started using it. Having a gravel driveway I pick up rocks from time to time which has worn the paint off the bottom area of my impeller housing. When I uncovered my Ariens Platinum 24SHO this season I noticed this paint free area was still a shiny silver, like the paint was worn off that day with not even a hint of surface rust.


Basically my main reason for continuing to use Snow Jet is for rust prevention..............


----------



## maxy1

I use a product called "slip plate" It is a graphite based paint.


----------



## Big Ed

maxy1 said:


> I use a product called "slip plate" It is a graphite based paint.


I hauled new cars with an 18 wheeler and we used Slip Plate to lube the trailer lift bars. Anything that moved up and down in and out.
It is not a paint but more of a spray lubricant? They also sold it in a can like a soft paste wax that you could paint on with a stiff brush.
In an aerosol can it was easier to apply, but the paint/brush on can would save you as little money but it was more work to brush on but would last longer. 

If your talking about the stuff I used it is messy if you get it on your hands or clothes. Like grease.
Don't know how long it would last in the bucket and shoot throwing the snow out.
It would be blackish/gray snow coming out if it was what I used.

They sell a "paint" now?


----------



## Smolenski7

I have never used any kind of spray, but I am thinking about it. I certainly don't have any problems with snow/slush clogging up the chute. I've had my Ariens 24" Deluxe for 6 years now, and I don't think it has clogged even once, no matter the conditions. However, I do notice that there is enough snow stuck to the housing and blades afterward that I would love to find something that might reduce that. It would reduce the time it takes for me to "clean" the machine after using it and reduce the amount of water left in my garage when everything melts. Would a spray lubricant help me in this situation?


----------



## maxy1

I sprayed the inside on my 1982 JD826 a few years ago with Slip Plate. It was a spray can. Most of it is still on the inside of the chute. It is still very slippery when you move your finger up and down on it. A little bit of the graphite comes off on your finger. I have been very happy the way it works.


----------



## Ariens824

I'm in the camp of needing nothing. Not sure if i've just been lucky, but for the 16 years I've owned my 824 I think I've just clogged my shoot just once. 

maybe it depends on model if it's necessary or not...


----------



## SayItAintSnow

It's tempting to think a spray on product is going to help, but my experience is that whatever you spray on the chute lasts about 2 minutes, (especially if the snow is heavy and wet like we typically get here in So. New England), and then you are back to square one. :sad2:

I did however, find it made a world of difference on my 20+ year old Noma 9/27, to make sure that I start the winter with a smooth, well painted chute. Depending on total seasonal snowfall, I typically now only have to do this once every two years. Previously, I had let the chute get rusty, and noticed that it provided more drag on the discharging snow, which would begin to collect inside the chute. Eventually the accumulated snow would itself, slow down the discharge of additional snow, and in some cases lead to clogging. Naturally, this had a detrimental effect on throwing distance.

Grinding down the surface and painting it with rusty metal primer, followed by a couple of coats of a really high gloss black epoxy paint made a big difference, in throwing distance. I was really surprised at how much difference it made, and felt pretty stupid over how long I had let this problem go! :surprise:

I used the same technique on the augers, impeller, and interior surfaces of the auger box. 
The glossy finish, tends to shed water more easily, and the black color is good for absorbing heat from the Sun. So when I finish in the daytime I usually pitch the auger box up a couple of inches and aim the rig at the Sun. The snow melts fast, and if I'm lucky, the interior dries out really well before I store the blower away.

Don't know how much longer this old bucket-o-bolts is going to work, but the 9hp Snow King still seems to have decent power, and the mechanicals on this rig have been maintained/replaced as needed. So with that in mind, I decided that just for fun, I'm going to rig up some LED headlights, and use some baler belt and stainless hardware to do the proverbial impeller mod, over the next week or so. 

*Probably right after I do that, this thing will finally decide to blow up....*.:smiley-char060:.


----------



## Copper116

I picked up a spray can of no-stick spray they use on farm implements... especially gravity boxes which relies on gravity to dump grain out the chute. This stuff is sprayed over painted surfaces and it's supper slick and lasts quite a long time. I bought it nearby in Coopersville, MI at a TSC store. (Tractor Supply Company) It's called EZ-Slide. It's a graphite based coating. I've used it on the bottom side of my mower deck as well and it's held up well and keeps it relatively clean.


----------



## gibbs296

Generic pam with butter....it was on clearance.


----------



## JLawrence08648

gibbs296 said:


> Generic pam with butter....it was on clearance.


And if you get hungry or thirsty while working, spray it in your mouth.


----------



## Kielbasa

Kielbasa juice works for me... :grin:


----------

